# leaving bearded dragon on holiday



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

hi all,
well i am getting a bearded dragon very soon. but i will be going away for a week later in the year, i was wondering whether it would be ok to leave it for a week or if it is compulsory to carry on with the normal care.

thanks!: victory:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

CMonkey said:


> hi all,
> well i am getting a bearded dragon very soon. but i will be going away for a week later in the year, i was wondering whether it would be ok to leave it for a week or if it is compulsory to carry on with the normal care.
> 
> thanks!: victory:


You really need to carry on with normal care preferably, otherwise he may become stressed, because he will need regular food. If you put too much food in, he will eat it at once, as they will eat whatever they are given.
Plus they need there calcium and vitamins etc. Is there not a friend who you could ask to go feed him when he needs it and to sort stuff out for the week your away.


----------



## Eugenes_Mom (Jul 8, 2011)

hIYA 

Im going away end of this month and I'm having Eugene being beardie sat by the rescue group that we got him from. They do it for a small fee, no much at all  They have hundreds of reptiles. Really nice people too. 

They are called Berkshire Reptile Rescue. 

I can see your in London. Im just outside so it depends how far you want to travel but I'm sure you can get similar services near you. Just be careful you don't want unexperienced plp looking after your beardie. Your local pet store often do a sitting service


----------



## machine66 (May 21, 2010)

leave it till you get back before you get it as well as the daily stuff that needs to be done like water, food and spot checks for poop theres also the chance of bulbs being blown and power cuts i wouldnt take the risk.


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

dont leave it for a week! It might not die but its gonna be hungry.. Go see if your local pet shops do any boarding services they might be able to help you out.


----------



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks everyone, i do have a friend who can keep it for a week but they are alittle cramoped in their house, does anyone know a good, cheap place in London as i really can't go out of London for boarding?

thanks for all the help!!:2thumb:


----------



## char80 (Aug 21, 2011)

CMonkey said:


> hi all,
> well i am getting a bearded dragon very soon. but i will be going away for a week later in the year, i was wondering whether it would be ok to leave it for a week or if it is compulsory to carry on with the normal care.
> 
> thanks!: victory:


If you think you can leave it to fend for itself for a week then I think you may need to do some more beardie care research before thinking about getting one.


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

char80 said:


> If you think you can leave it to fend for itself for a week then I think you may need to do some more beardie care research before thinking about getting one.


the OP didnt say he thinks he can leave him alone....hes asking???? 
ever wonder what research means!


----------



## char80 (Aug 21, 2011)

kaaathx said:


> the OP didnt say he thinks he can leave him alone....hes asking????
> ever wonder what research means!


To ask means they think it is a possibility! Oh dear god :bash:


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

They haven't got a dragon yet, so they don't know what daily things need doing and asking a question does not mean u know the answer. :whip:


----------



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

by the way, i knew this wasn't possible but my parents made me post this because the my brother has 2 snakes and they don't really know anything about reptiles or thee different care for beardies or snakes as they are only fed 1 time a week, so stop trying to stab me :bash:and understand i knew the answer already and my parents forced me to do this!!!

i'm sorry but please understand this.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

CMonkey said:


> by the way, i knew this wasn't possible but my parents made me post this because the my brother has 2 snakes and they don't really know anything about reptiles or thee different care for beardies or snakes as they are only fed 1 time a week, so stop trying to stab me :bash:and understand i knew the answer already and my parents forced me to do this!!!
> 
> i'm sorry but please understand this.


I understand this, but there is something wrong here that your doing. Beardies don't need feeding once a week. They need feeding every 2 - 3 days, thats for an adult anyway, which i'm guessing yours is as your only feeding once a week already.


----------



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

no, thats not what i meant, i don't actually have one yet, the feeding once a week thing was for my brothers snakes, you see, ,my parents don't understand the differences of care for a beardie and for snakes, so they thought i was wrong when i told them they need feeding everyday unlike snakes so they forced me to write this thread!


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

CMonkey said:


> no, thats not what i meant, i don't actually have one yet, the feeding once a week thing was for my brothers snakes, you see, ,my parents don't understand the differences of care for a beardie and for snakes, so they thought i was wrong when i told them they need feeding everyday unlike snakes so they forced me to write this thread!


oooh, i re read it and saw that i read it wrong sorry lol.

But yeah, you are right, every reptile is different, different heating, different space, feeding, substrate and etc.

But beardies are one of the easier species to look after but also one of the most loved and most friendly ones too


----------



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

x-istealbears said:


> oooh, i re read it and saw that i read it wrong sorry lol.
> 
> But yeah, you are right, every reptile is different, different heating, different space, feeding, substrate and etc.
> 
> But beardies are one of the easier species to look after but also one of the most loved and most friendly ones too


thats alright, thank you for understanding!: victory:


----------



## char80 (Aug 21, 2011)

Like i said....lot's of research BEFORE getting the dragon

Asking questions is a good thing but thinking of getting a reptile before doing any kind of research is useless. There are far far too many peole getting reptiles on a whim with no clue as to their care. Someone who had even just googled bearded dragon care would know instantly that the cannot be left to fend for themselves for a week....that is apart from mine who I have now trained to do the following:

Changes his own bulbs when blown
Collects all his own poo and puts it in the bin
Manages to get to the kitchen and back with his greens & veg
Can now change his water daily with no trouble at all
Has a little trouble getting out his crickets and dusting them as he would rather just eat them as they are...we are working on thet one
The list is endless..he is very clever...washing up & ironing next week :2thumb:


----------



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

if you had read my other post you would have noticed that i already knew the answer but my parents are paranoid and forced me to write this post!

also, i have now been researching for3 months
1


----------



## VickieMay (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi

Just to add my two penneth worth in....

I'm here to gain advice and soak in the experience of the trials and tribulations of you guys that have the knowledge. I will ask questions that pop into my head, and yes maybe to an experienced handler these will be silly questions where you want to shout 'use your common sense' at me but sometimes us newbies just need to get the question out loud.

If I was to receive an answer like 'i'm not ready I should rethink' it would stop me from owning altogether based on the fact that I would start to question myself.

IMO asking questions from those that have fallen and picked themselves up before is what makes us good handlers. : victory:

Sooooo, in answer to the question from one newbie to another newbie....

Hun, I couldn't trust my dog to portion her own food bowl for a weekend let alone a week, there's no way I would be leaving my new baby alone for that long ). Look in your local vets on pet shop windows, handlers usually advertise there, or your local freeads etc.

Good luck


----------

